# Felt Ornaments



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

What an adventure this is. I never really learned to hand-sew or embroider. I know how to sew on buttons, do basic stitches for mending. I've done counted cross-stitch. But that's about it.

So I got this idea . . . see, my church is hurting for money, and they're going to have a table at our town's Christmas festival (mid-Nov.) to pass out brochures, pencils & whatnot. I thought it might be nice to have a little something to sell, too. So I figured I'd whip up some simple crafts. Like potholders, crocheted ornaments, and . . . felt ornaments.

Looks simple, right? There are designs all over the Web. I was inspired especially by the ones at Alicia Paulson's site/business, link here: http://rosylittlethings.com/sweethomekit.html Those are probably the most *adorable* felt ornaments you could ever find. I bought a kit, just for the challenge, but that's certainly not the level I had in mind for this church thing.

I just thought, you know, simple stuff like stars, hearts, bells, gingerbread men, etc. The primitive, homespun look. Some embroidery, maybe some beads and sequins. I didn't need to purchase anything, really - already had it thanks to my mom's big craft stash. 

Of course I am winging it, and I am really not much of an artist. So far I've made two "prototypes" just for practice.








and









I think I have a long way to go. But I might be on the right track. It's a lot harder than I thought it would be!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think you're off to a great start!

Think of Christmas cookie cutters for designs... I have a huge bag of cutters that my DD uses for designs like this.

They'd make perfect little gifts for kids to buy for $1 and give to Mom/Dad for Christmas!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Great idea, I hadn't even thought about the cookie cutters. Mom left me a HUGE box of them, too. Expensive ones for every holiday. Yippee!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are very cute!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Styrofoam balls or shapes with the felt cut and pinned with sequins and fancy short pins onto the balls.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

another site

http://bugsandfishes.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-vintage-felt-baubles.html

with template and instructions


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL, that Bugs & Fishes site was one of the sites I looked at when coming up with ideas. I love the Christmas pudding. The baubles are so cute too!

Thanks all for being so nice. I personally think my first attempts look like something a fourth-grader would do, but it's a start.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love Those....I think you did a Great job on them.......
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, those are fun!! Great job!!!


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

You can also poke a LITTLE bit of stuffing in them to puff them up a little.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

A little stuffing would be nice. You can use anything. It doesn't have to be batting. Even plastic bags work. (Kitties LOVE the crinkly sound they make!);-) Use glue to stick things on. That is a fast way to make progress. Aileen's is good and dries pretty fast, if you don't have a glue gun. I vote for cookie cutters, too.
This is a great idea. You have something special going there. The ones you have done look pretty good already. What a nice way to help out your church!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

your ornies look great! Every year I make a dozen felt ornaments. This year I'm making owls. My goal is to have nothing but felties on my Christmas eventually.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love to find ideas on Pinterest...this is the board I have on Christmas Loves, some really cute ornament patterns. When you click on the one you like, you will usually find the site it was at up on the right hand side...usually lots more at the sites, so enjoy.............

http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/christmas-loves/


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Cute! I wish you luck at your table -- hope the church makes a lot of money!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GrannyG - That site is incredible!


----------

